# Launch spots in the Shire



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm looking at doing some fishing tomorrow morning on either the Woronora or Georges rivers or nearby creeks etc. A mate will be joing me in an Australis Bass SIK and we would be hoping for some eps or bass. Anyone know of any streets that provide water access and reasonable launch conditions down south?

I have had a look at the street directory and google earth but it doesn't tell the whole story.

Thanks.

Anyone wanting to come is more than welcome once we know where we are going. Looking to get away from my place in oatley for 7 at the absolute latest.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Theres a convenient boat ramp at a reserve off River rd under the menai rd bridge (new bridge). see attached image - has parking too in the park


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Duckman , outbackdee has got it exactly right , thats a good ramp to launch from with lots of good parking,its the closest spot to where you will have to go , if you want EPs or Bass you will have a long paddle ahead of you, it is 6 kms to the area known as the needles, and this is the area you would have to fish to find either of those species, i have paddled the wonnie for about 10 years [ training in TK1s] so know it very well, if you paddle right up to the end where it gets very rocky , you should start looking there, good luck , look forward to your report


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Growin up in Engadine we used to ride down to the needles from the little street off the beginning of Thurlgona Rd (Where it becomes Woronora Rd). Also used to get cars down there... I even remember when there was no gate on there :wink:

I had no idea there was bass & ep's there though! :shock: Would've spent ALOT more time there otherwise... And I will be back there a couple of times over the next month or so (Brothers live on Cooreingah Heights Rd) so might have to pop down with the travel rod 8)


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Duckman,

There is a spot a little bit further upstream. It's a small ramp off Prince Edward Park Rd. It gets you a few km's closer to the Needles, if that's where you want to go. Make sure you fish right in tight to the structure and there are some great looking snags as you head upstream.

The last time I launched there a guy had just landed a 3kg jewie from the shore at the end of Park Rd. There are a few bream under the pontoons, too.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help guys. Ive looked for land based fishing spots in my pre kayak days with the street directory and was dissappointed more than once. The fact that it is a long paddle is probably a bonus really as i doubt many people will make the extra effort. In the end i fished the nepean but will pencil in the upper wonnie for the next week or two if I can get time of work!!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2006)

While I have never been to 'The Shire' I have read Lord of the Rings and seen the movies and I think the best launch sites would be near The Brandywine Bridge or the Buckleberry Ferry.


----------

